# How best to shoot miniatures



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Gentlemen, I do a lot of scale old west buildings, etc. and really enjoy what I call 'life in miniature,' but my Canon PowerShot A540 just doesn't cut it for close-ups. Maybe I haven't tried every setting option on it, but to this point I'm stumped. Any words of wisdom would be a blessing, thanks. :texasflag


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Try the macro mode or is that too close? https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART127425&cat=1118B&actp=LIST


----------

